# Do all crayfish eat snails?



## Ripple (Sep 2, 2014)

All my animals/plants are from a family pond except my guppies. I have a small crayfish that started at about an inch and is now 3.5 inches just a month later. I am wondering if he is munching on the pond snails (don't know exactly what they are but people here seem to just call them that). I am also wondering if he will eat what I believe are the apple snails. I think the apple snails are invasive here? (Northern California) but they still managed to get into the pond and now the tank. I don't mind them particularly but wouldn't mind him eating them if that means he will also eat the pond snails!

I really have no idea of his species unfortunately. This is the only pic I have right now (he was not cooperating) but is it safe to assume he will likely eat snails, just being a crayfish?


----------



## LionelC (Feb 27, 2014)

Most crawfish eat 90% plant matter, but they will eat almost anything they can catch. I have several marbled crays and they are probably one of the least aggressive crawfish, but they eat any and all snails they catch including my assasin snails.


Hope this helps.

LionelC


----------



## Ripple (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you for your experience!


----------

